# Tau Titans



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a custom Tau Titan










I'll post more as I find them


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

Your pic ain't showing


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.agisn.de/assets/images/Avenger_suit1sm.jpg


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

all of ur pictures dont work :ireful2:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I know the same thing's happening to methe pic ain't available anymore the person removed it from the site

P.S. nice signature DarKKKKK


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

to see it, click on the link, click on search images for the phrase already in the search box, and it should appear on google image search

have a look at the other models there while you're at it, they're quite well painted.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

If you still have the pictures try putting them on photobucket then direct link them here.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm sorry but i just don't have the gumption to search for something that is silly fluff wise.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

it looks like someone repainted a transformer it looks just like tau wood do tho its good.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

There ya go


----------

